# The Support Group Guidebook



## TruSeeker777

If you are thinking of starting up a support group but don't know where to start, I found a free ebook resource by Jeannie May. It walks you through the process of what is needed to set up and maintain a group. It's a good book and very thorough.

http://www.livingsphere.com/supportgroups/guidebook.htm

Just click on the image to download the zipped pdf file.


----------

